# looking for imput on new computer



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I need to replace my dive computer and looking for imput on what yall are using... I am leaning toward a Cochran emc 20.... I don't want air integration and would like expandability for deco / mix gas at a later date ... and currently dive mostly Nitrox..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It's been a few years, but Cochran's customer service used to be horrible. But at least they had a bad attitude about it.

Companies change, and they may have fixed things by now, but make sure and research the company and their service as well as the computer - with any brand you're looking in to.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

looking into the Shearwater now..... read very good things on their customer service and product.... but a good bit more coin...


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Definitely Shearwater I have a Petrel & Perdix. Hands down easiest and most capable computer I've ever had. Their customer service is awesome too.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Found a predator. ... trying to get it... very lightly used... trying to get it for about 350...


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

I use a Oceanic pro plus 3 and love it.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

If you want to spend the money check out the newest air integrated Shearwater Perdix.

Pricey but pretty awesome.

https://www.shearwater.com/perdix-ai/


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Hangover said:


> If you want to spend the money check out the newest air integrated Shearwater Perdix.
> 
> Pricey but pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.shearwater.com/perdix-ai/


You will see (already happening) lots of non-AI Perdix's for sale "used" since the Perdix fans have a hard-on for upgrading to the new AI. I've seen at least 6 that were any where from 3 dives old to 12 months for sale in the last few days. Dive pro's is a Shearwater dealer now. if you want to buy new.


----------

